# Datenbank auswählen



## Guest (6. Mai 2008)

Hallo allerseits,

hab folgendes Problem:

Ich baue eine neue Connection zu einem MySQl Server auf, in welcher ich nicht explicit den Datenbanknamen angebe, sondern nur die Adresse auf der der Server läuft.

Nun muss ich natürlich bei jedem SQL Statement (Im Code Hard Codiert) den Datenbanknamen extra angeben. Notlösung.. aber es geht.

Nun möchte ich den Primärschlüssel einer Tabelle ausgeben was mittels der Klasse DatabaseMetaData und der Funktion getPrimaryKeys(catalog, shema, tablename) auch funktionieren sollte. Allerdings bekomm ich immer die Exception "Incorrect Database Name", logisch da ich ja wie beschrieben keine DB angegeben hab.

Nun meine Frage. Ist es Möglich irgendwie eine DB im nachhinein auszuwählen? Ich reiche nur das fertige Connection Objekt durch die Klassen und möchte nicht Username und Passwort jedes mal mitgeben und dann die Connection neu aufbauen.


Vlt. weiß da jemand ja was, wäre echt cool.


----------



## Prismapanda (6. Mai 2008)

USE ?


----------



## Gast (7. Mai 2008)

Lol, bin ich doof.. stimmt ja *schäm* danke


----------

